

Boto 3 (AWS SDK for Python) developer preview released - danielgtaylor
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/boto3

======
danielgtaylor
We'd love to get some feedback!
[https://github.com/boto/boto3](https://github.com/boto/boto3)

